# 2WD Silverado 1500 - Can it plow?



## dmc456 (Dec 22, 2004)

I live in Louisville, KY which doesn't really get snow except for today. We are supposed to get 12-18 inches. This should be exciting. I can't remember when we even got 4 inches at one time. Well, maybe 10 years ago we did.

My new commercial mowing accounts for next year are calling and asking if I will add a snow removal clause for next season. I only have a 2WD Silverado pickup and don't really want to do snow removal but if I customers want it...

Does anyone plow snow with a 2WD Pickup? Can it push 4-6 of snow from small to medium parking lots? Would I need snow chains or studded tires to push snow? I was thinking about getting a small to medium used snow plow and using tire chains that I can take on and off to use only in the parking lots.

Please let me know if this is really feasable. I don't want to invest in a another truck just to plow snow every other year.

Thanks


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

For 12-18" of snow, you'll never be able to load it heavy enough to get traction. Even 1 ton duallies are taxed. Fitting a 2wd 1/2 ton would only be usefull if you were seeing 1-2" of snow max. 

How many customers? Residential or commercial? 

For residential you may be best off with just a snowblower or two. For commercial, look into a used 4x4 that you could use just to plow with.


----------



## butters (Nov 16, 2004)

I would agree. I have an 89 Chevy shortbox 4x4 with wide, crappy tires and I had a terrible time plowing last night. The snow was wet and slick and I got stuck (not too badly) several times. Plus the tires will spin if you are pushing enough heavy wet snow. I would say if the amount was low (2-3 inches) and you had enough weight in the back and the areas you were plowing were level, then you might be ok. Anymore than that and you will have trouble.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

butters..is ur short box 1500 or 2500 ??? have you had any 4x4 problems


----------



## butters (Nov 16, 2004)

ptllandscapeIL said:


> butters..is ur short box 1500 or 2500 ??? have you had any 4x4 problems


1500. I have 133,000 miles and no 4x4 problems yet. I have had other problems, most notably electrical things, but no 4x4 issues.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

There's a member here with a 1500 Chevy, with 2wd, who plows.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> There's a member here with a 1500 Chevy, with 2wd, who plows.


There is? Who? Just Curious 

I would not plow with that truck, forget pushing anything with a 2wd 1/2t, ive gotten stuck with 4WD. There are many situations when iam in 2WD (just driving around) and i get into a snow covered area and can't move (does not take alot of snow) put it in 4X4= hot knife through butter. I could not imagine not having 4WD.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> There is? Who? Just Curious
> 
> I would not plow with that truck, forget pushing anything with a 2wd 1/2t, ive gotten stuck with 4WD. There are many situations when iam in 2WD (just driving around) and i get into a snow covered area and can't move (does not take alot of snow) put it in 4X4= hot knife through butter. I could not imagine not having 4WD.


personal section, shows action images as well


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> personal section, shows action images as well


Oh, that guy, i thought of him as soon as i finished writing the above post, i don't miss much around here LOL. Hes got a snowbear, i guess it would work with a tiny plow and a VERY Flat surface and not alot of snow, but not in any kind of business setting. Get any kind of an incline and your done, i am convinced that i would be nowhere without 4X4 in many, many situations. 2WD 1ton dumps loaded up get stuck never mind 1/2 tons.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> Oh, that guy, i thought of him as soon as i finished writing the above post, i don't miss much around here LOL. Hes got a snowbear, i guess it would work with a tiny plow and a VERY Flat surface and not alot of snow, but not in any kind of business setting. Get any kind of an incline and your done, i am convinced that i would be nowhere without 4X4 in many, many situations. 2WD 1ton dumps loaded up get stuck never mind 1/2 tons.


His plow's wider than the truck, thus is all that matters!

My grandfather uses 2wd trucks a lot. Some of the Willy's Jeeps were 2wd and people plowed with them, BUT, it was a beating as you have to go faster and it is easy to get stuck.

If anyone plows with a 2wd, I recommend snow tires, tire chains, and weight.


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> There's a member here with a 1500 Chevy, with 2wd, who plows.


I'm one of those few who didn't buy into the 4x4 market ('93 Chevy 2wd 4.3 5 speed) with a plow. It ran fine for me. My truck and I've had it 7 years (this plow set-up is a back-up to my '84 Chevy 4X4) Anyone else would still be stuck-- not knowing the truck and what it can and can't do. use your head and you don't get stuck. Don't go in too deep-- use ballast (#1000 sand) good tires (BFG all terrain T/A) ---don't push it over what you can't shovel out of. ---Avoid any deep inclines and you'll be fine. BTW, my plow is a "88 Snowbear. Not to sound mad or nothing at all the guys with 4 wheel, but if you push the limits of the truck or the plow, you'll be pushing a shovel. My buddy who had been plowing for years backed over a windrow of snow and hung his GMC 3500 4X up. He admitted he wasn't thinking. Yes, I'm lucky to not be stuck every time out. So are all you out there. Hopefully nobody gets stuck next time out either. Most of us know how bad a shovel can be...


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

i don't think i could put myself in that position to plow with 2 wheel drive. within an hour, i would park it on the train tracks and walk home.
i have a 4x4 and even that could be a pain in the [email protected]@ to plow with in deep or heavy wet snow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i cant even imagine it with posi traction and chains


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

I have plowed for many years with 2WD trucks from a model A to my last '80 chevy C20 with open differential. The keys are to have plenty of weight in the back 1000# minimum, good tires, know your limits and don't take more than you can handle. I also used a smaller blade than a similar 4X4 would use, 6½ ft off a Scout I junked. Chains are not required for most snows but in the big ones they make life easier. I rarely chained up the chevy under 10". You have to pay way more attention than with a 4X4 and carry a shovel. I did plenty of shoveling out especially stacking piles. I also made traction mats out of about 3' of steel safety decking that saved lots of shoveling. Here's a link to what I used.
http://www.mcnichols.com/products/gripstrut/plank/heavyduty/gs_hdplank_cu.htm
Now having a 4X4 I wouldn't go back but at the times I had to run what I brung!

This 2WD rig plowed for 40+ years in our family 
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8252&stc=1


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

like i said, i would park it on the tracks and walk away.
awesome picture though


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

There's a guy around here that plows with a 2wd Toyota, he beats the crap out of it. He has on of those plows from Home Depot. I watched him one night pushing 4 inches. He would push as far as the truck could before spinning then back up ram the pile, back up ram, etc. It was quite funny. If you are really want to plow stick with 4X4 you won't regret it.


----------

